# Bike Hunting



## MallardFlew (Feb 22, 2012)

I have been thinking about buying a bike to get me out further than the boat can...Just curious as to how many of you use bikes to get to where you want to be...

what style of bike? do you pop tubes regularly?

what do you take with you? How many decoys? How many Shells? etc...


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

A few years ago, I used to take my boat out as far as I could take it. Then I would unload my bike and trailer and ride it as far as I could go, then I would walk out even further. It is a great tool to keep you from walking! I just had your average Diamondback mountain bike. I only popped two tubes in 3 years.

I usually tried to take a box of shells, and about 18 decoys or less. I sometimes only put out 6 decoys and hammered them!


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Just be careful of the mud. It's sticky and gooey and slick. It gets all over the place. It gets all over the chain, derailer and even in the crankcase. You can't take it to a car wash because the power spray will force small pieces of sand and grit into the crankcase.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I see a lot of fat tire bikes cruising the dikes. I still prefer my skinny 700's though.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> I see a lot of fat tire bikes cruising the dikes. I still prefer my skinny 700's though.


I don't prefer any bike if I can help it!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Just get yourself those heavy foam inserts and flat tires will be a non issue.


If you were running up hills and complicated terrain, that wouldn't be a great solution. But since you are running the dikes, you probably wouldn't notice.


Guys also jump on KSL / Craig's List and buy old baby buggy trailers from mom's whose kids are too big now and save a grundle vs buying new.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> I see a lot of fat tire bikes cruising the dikes. I still prefer my skinny 700's though.


I bought a 27.5 Plus bike this year. Went tubeless on it, which was quite simple. Really nice for bike hunting. Home made trailer that's really stout and stable. I weighed everything once this year, with the canoe, trailer, decoys, gun, gear, etc, it was 235# behind the bike.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I use a Schwinn road bike I got when I was a teenager. It works ok on good dikes (such as Turpin) but is not ideal for a lot of others. I would recommend a mountain bike of some kind. I don't think it needs to be anything too fancy.

There are a number of ways you can haul your gear out. Some keep gear on their backs, while others pull bike trailers. I have done both, and would say that each option sucks in its own way. Keeping everything on your back requires more exertion and will probably make you pretty sore by the end of the day. A trailer takes up a lot of storage space/car space and is another thing to worry about, but makes the trip out easier. You also need to make sure you tie everything down well. I came upon a pair of waders sitting on the dike while riding out Turpin in the dark one morning. I picked them up and took them with me until I met up with the guy who lost them. As I suspected, they had fallen out of someone's bike trailer on the way out. It's nice if you have a buddy to ride behind you and keep an eye on things.

I typically keep it to a box of shells and a dozen decoys or less, for the sake of my back/legs. I bought a pack this year that lets me carry it all on my back, so I don't have to bother with a trailer (I don't have room to store one in my apartment). It's similar to this:

https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com/hunting/waterfowl-hunting/waterfowl-decoys/decoy-bags/avery-spinning-wing-decoy-backpack.html

I've been very happy with it, both for walking and biking.

One thing to consider is whether you will wear your waders while you ride. I personally don't like to - not only is it uncomfortable, but it wears the waders out faster. If you don't want to ride while wearing them, you will also need to figure out a solution for transporting them to your destination.

I'll echo what other people have said about the mud. Some dikes are so muddy that I won't take a bike on them. There was one winter morning where I rode quite a distance on a dike that I thought was in pretty good shape. It was actually super muddy, but it had frozen solid the night before, so riding was really easy. It thawed out during the day and made for a miserable ride back.

Bikes can be a good tool, and I know some guys really like them, but IMO they are a hassle as well. Considering the time it takes to load/unload them from the truck; hitch the bike trailer; load/secure the bike trailer; hide, lock, and cover the bike and trailer so that it doesn't get stolen; etc., I often find it just as easy (and not a ton slower) to walk. I also find it more enjoyable to walk. It gives me more time to take in the sights/sound and observe what the birds are doing. I have noticed some interesting things walking that I probably would have blown right by if I was on a bike.

Considering the above, I personally never take a bike unless I will be traveling more than 2 miles each way. And sometimes not even then.


----------



## Luhk (Aug 16, 2017)

I did a lot of bike hunting before I got my boat. Also it is smart to watch ksl or yard sales for a cheap kid trailer for it. I cut the fabric off on one I got for 10 bucks and used it for my decoys.


----------



## MallardFlew (Feb 22, 2012)

Thank you all for your input. I used to bike hunt before I bought my boat (15 years or more ago). 

Once you get your boats to where you want how far do you normally ride?


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Other mountain bike uses: 

In flat hunting areas where it is hard to hide your vehicle while coyote hunting, you could use a bike to get out into an area. Lay the bike down in the sagebrush and your ready to call.

Drive up the road a mile and lock your bike to a group of trees off the road a bit. Drive back down and park to start fly fishing up stream. When you get to the bike ride it back down to your vehicle. This could be done in reverse too.

Use the mountain bike to quickly get back into some small streams that are flanked by a single track trail or rough dirt road.


----------

